# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  انتقال اطلاعات از فایل دیتابیس به دیگری

## (سیدشریفی)

با سلام
من یک فایل mdb دارم که میخواهم اطلاعات آن را به فایل mdb دیگری انتقال دهم .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
متشکر

 :)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

اینکار به سادگی با دستور FileCopy قابل انجام است.

FileCopy "C&#58;\MyOldDB.mdb" , "D&#58;\MyBackupDB.mdb"

توجه داشته باشید که اتصال به بانک حتما باید بسته باشد.
توضیحات فوق در صورتی بود که از ADO استفاده می کنید.
اگر از ADODC استفاده کنید، قدری کار پیچیده می شود.
باید Table ها را تک تک بخوانید و با دستورات اس کیو ال Create Table، Alter Table و AddColumn و INSERT INTO، رکوردها را در بانک دیگه کپی کنید. البته ADODC منسوخ شده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

آقا بهروز عجب جوابی  :strange: 
بیشتر توضیح میدهم :
من فایل دیتابیسی دارم که مثلا از 3 فیلد تشکیل شده و یکی از فیلدها باینری میباشد و من داخل آن تصویر لود کرده ام .
حال میخواهم این سه فیلد را به فایل دیتا بیس دیگری که مثلا چهار فیلد دارد انتقال بدم و به فیلد اضافی آن که مثلا عددی میباشد عدد یک را وارد کنم .

یک جور دیگر توضیح میدهم شاید راه حل دیگری باشد :
من قبلا برای برنامه ام یک فایل دیتابیس ایجاد کرده ام و حالا که برنامه را رتقا داده ام درون این فایل دیتابیس فیلد جدیدی را ایجاد کرده ام و میخواهم برنامه ای را بنویسم که کاربر بتواند اصلاعات فایل قبلی را به این فایل دیتابیس جدید منتقل کند و فیلد جدید هم در این فایل باشد .
حال یک سوال آیا میشود از طریق برنامه نویسی یک فیلد جدید در فایل دیتابیس ایجاد کرد ؟
اگر این کار امکان داشته باشد مشکل را از این طریق میشود حل کرد وگرنه باید اطلاعات فایل قبلی را به فایل جدید با آن فیلد اضافه منتقل کنیم .
لطفا کمک کنید 
 :گیج:  
 :)

----------


## vbprogramer

عزیز جان خوب شما اگر یک کاربر داری خودت می تونی بری روی کامپیوترش و یک فیلد با همان نام به بانکش اضافه کنی و اطلاعات رو اگر خیلی زیاد نیست به صورت دستی کپی کنی ولی اگر اطلاعات زیاد باشه باید یه چیزی شبیه به Pack های نرم افزار ها طراحی کنی که با اجرای اون اطلاعات رو یکی یکی از یک تیبل در بانک اول بخونه و در دومی ثبت کنه و در آن فیلد خالی مثلا یک عدد قرار بده 
من قبلاً این کار رو انجام دادم امکان پذیره ولی یکم درد سر داره و حوصله می خواد  :sunglass: 
اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم  :wise1:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> با سلام 
> من یک فایل mdb دارم که میخواهم اطلاعات آن را به فایل mdb دیگری انتقال دهم . 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید . 
> متشکر





> آقا بهروز عجب جوابی


یکی از مشکلاتی که این انجمن و تمام انجمن های ایرانی دارند اینه که فردی که سوال خودش رو مطرح می کنه، خودش هم دقیقا نمی دونه چی می خواد یا حداقل نحوه پرسیدن سوالش رو نمی دونه.
سوال شما و پاسخ بنده نمونه ی بارز این مطلبه.
قضاوت بر عهده ی دوستان.

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

آقا بهروز ناراحت نشید
منو ببخشید اگر کلمه بدی نوشتم .
من نوشته بودم که اطلاعات را به فایل دیگری کپی کنیم خوب اگر میخواستم عین فایل را داشته باشم فایل را کپی میکردم .

باز هم از شما معذرت میخواهم .
 :oops: 

جناب vbprogramer کاربرها زیاد هستند و فایلها نیز زیاد و بعضی از کاربرها دوردست .
ولی خوشبختانه فیلدها کم و رکوردها نیز کم میباشد .
پس من مجبورم برنامه ای بنویسم وبرای هر کاربر بفرستم تا خود او این کار را انجام دهد .
لطفا اگر مقدور باشد نمونه کدی را برای من بنویسید و در اینجا قرار دهید .

آقا بهروز اگر برای شما هم مقدور است نمونه کدی را برایم بنویسید خیلی ممنون خواهم شد .

از هردوی شما برای جوابی که میدهید ممنون .
 :تشویق:  
 :flower:

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

آقا سیدشریفی با سلام

جناب آقای Behrouz_Rad در جواب دوم  به خوبی نحو درج اطلاعات یک جدول در جدول دیگر را توضیح داده اند - مورد ADO 




> توضیحات فوق در صورتی بود که از ADO استفاده می کنید. 
> اگر از ADODC استفاده کنید، قدری کار پیچیده می شود. 
> باید Table ها را تک تک بخوانید و با دستورات اس کیو ال Create Table، Alter Table و AddColumn و INSERT INTO، رکوردها را در بانک دیگه کپی کنید. البته ADODC منسوخ شده. 
> موفق باشید.


یعنی شما با دستورات عادی SQL حال با هر شی ای (ADO یا DAO یا ... ) اطلاعات یک جدول را در یک جدول دیگر درج کنید.

یا چنانچه یک فیلد دارید که اطلاعات جدید دارد، اطلاعات قبلی را در یک RecordSet ذخیره و با یک حلقه اطلاعات فیلدهای مختلف بعلاوه اطلاعات جدید فیلد جدید را در جدولی در فایل دیگر درج نمائید.

با خواص شی ADO به راحتی این عمل انجام پذیر است، و عمل عادی.

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

از همه شما متشکرم با راهنماییهای شما مشکل من حل شد .
 :موفق: 
 :تشویق:  
 :flower:

----------

